# Chilli Raspora



## Manrock (10 Mar 2013)

I've been trying to get a shoal of these beautiful fish (Boraras brigittae) for some time, without success.






I've put an order in with my local MH aquatics shop but they say that they can only get them in batches of 2000. They also say that they are often supplied as a similar species that does not colour up as it matures (it's a brown variant). Does anyone know of a supplier or hobbiest in the UK who could get me a decent shoal?

Cheers


----------



## bridgey_c (10 Mar 2013)

where are you based? I am pretty sure my local MH aquatics standish/parbold had a big stock of them last week


----------



## fish fodder (10 Mar 2013)

eBay....kesgrave tropicals normally have them, MA @st albans are pretty good, further north you could ferrybridge aquatics and I have seen them in pier before.


----------



## BigTom (10 Mar 2013)

Yeah Kesgrave pretty much always have these guys listed.


----------



## Manrock (10 Mar 2013)

I'm down south, in Devon.


----------



## BigTom (10 Mar 2013)

Kesgrave do mail order.


----------



## fish fodder (10 Mar 2013)

Trimar?


----------



## Manrock (12 Mar 2013)

Cheers - I've checked out Kesgrave and they have them. I'll get them nearer Easter.

Thanks


----------



## Martin cape (12 Mar 2013)

I highly rate Kesgrave


----------



## bridgey_c (18 Mar 2013)

6 of these little beauties for £5 in my local MA. That's the cheapest I've ever seen them.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Mar 2013)

funny, i just saw them at MA for £1.25 each or 6 for £6....6 months ago they were about £4 each,  i think there must be a lot of them around at the moment.


----------



## fish fodder (18 Mar 2013)

That is cheap.


----------



## PM (25 Mar 2013)

Yeah I saw these at MA Morden, their colour was awful so I got Ember Tetras instead.


----------



## Manrock (4 Apr 2013)

So thanks for all the advise. My order from Kesgrave arrived yesterday (only one casualty) and so I acclimatised the remaining 19 in the bag and after a few hours I released them into my tank. That was the last I saw of them! Are they going to appear when they bulk up a bit? I assumed they would be like my green microrasporas and be free surface swimmers, always out in the open. Anyone have these fish in a more mature state?

Cheers


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2013)

They are a little skittish to begin with, shame you were not looking for the other ones, I have plenty of them.


----------



## Manrock (4 Apr 2013)

Gill said:


> shame you were not looking for the other ones,


 
Sorry, what other ones do you mean Gill?


----------



## BigTom (4 Apr 2013)

They are pretty shy. Once they settle in the males will probably start establishing little territories and showing off to each other and the females, then you'll see them more.


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2013)

I Keep Maculata


----------

